# Insurance Claim - Siding Damage



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

A neighbor had storm damage to his house. The siding was damaged by a fallen tree. The tree damaged 2 sides of the house and part of another side. The siding contractor states that he cannot match the siding to match and this is indicated in the estimate. The two samples that he presented did not match in color or texture.

Question: Does the neighbor have the right to insist that the whole house be redone in order for the siding to match and have the insurance company pay or is he asking for too much???

Any other suggestions???

thanks


(ps- the insurance company was lucky that the tree did not fall 5 feet closer to the house or the whole side of the house would have been destroyed. The tree was over 80 feet tall. The tree was on the neighbors land)


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

The answer is NO. The insurance company will only pay to fix the damage. If it doesn't match that is not there problem. You will never get vinyl to match because it fades. He has two options. Option 1 take the siding from another part of the house and redo that with the new. Or option two pay out of his pocket to redo the whole house so it will match. If he cant afford that. I would say take all vinyl off of back of house use that to replace damage vinyl it will be a match and then put the new on the back which won't be a match but it is the back of the house so i'm assuming it is the least visible part of the house.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

Also knowing the brand of siding makes it easier to match. The contractor might just get one that is close enough...

Bob


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I have dealt with some ins. companies that will pay for this. Some do, some won't. It doesn't hurt to ask. I have heard rumor of some possible new law that states if the siding does not match, then it is to be replaced.

I know for roofing, if one side is damaged and the other is not. The owner has 12 months to get both sides up to code, if the ins. company pays for the damaged side.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

MJW said:


> I have dealt with some ins. companies that will pay for this. Some do, some won't. It doesn't hurt to ask. I have heard rumor of some possible new law that states if the siding does not match, then it is to be replaced.
> 
> I know for roofing, if one side is damaged and the other is not. The owner has 12 months to get both sides up to code, if the ins. company pays for the damaged side.


Would the siding contractor know if this law would apply to replacing all the siding?
Should the owner ask the siding contractor or the insurance company about replacing all the siding to match?

Regading the roof: If one side is repaired by the insurance company and the other side is still in good shape then why would it have to be replaced?

thanks


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm having trouble visualizing...and I'm NOT doubting you, just wondering how ONE tree can damage THREE sides of a house?

As far as the insurance, I'd have the contractor bid the damage, and pay out of pocket to cover the REAL contract to replace the whole house. The insurance should pay for the 3 sides anyway..regardless of whether he takes it upon himself to have the rest of the house resided.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

jproffer said:


> I'm having trouble visualizing...and I'm NOT doubting you, just wondering how ONE tree can damage THREE sides of a house?


The tree was over 80 feet tall. The house is L shaped. The tree fell almost parrellel to north side. The limbs damaged the north side of the house. The northwest side (around the corner from the north damaged side) was also damaged from the limbs. The L shaped portion near the northwest side had only partial damaged from the limbs of the tree.


----------

